# Rp sfw



## Alex_thunderstar (Feb 23, 2018)

I need some roleplayers who will do sfw stuff. Can be male or female.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Feb 23, 2018)

Why not? As long as it's not complex and you're fine with it being slow.


----------



## Alex_thunderstar (Feb 23, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> Why not? As long as it's not complex and you're fine with it being slow.


I'm just not comfortable with nsfw.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Feb 23, 2018)

Yeah, I noted that when I saw the title. What do you want to rp about?


----------



## Alex_thunderstar (Feb 23, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> Yeah, I noted that when I saw the title. What do you want to rp about?


Anything you want to.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Feb 23, 2018)

Slice of life, sci fi, whatever. Would you like to do a random genre generator?


----------



## Alex_thunderstar (Feb 23, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> Slice of life, sci fi, whatever. Would you like to do a random genre generator?


Sure. I'm kind of new to this.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Feb 23, 2018)

What character are you planning to use? I guess let's try a slice of life.


----------



## Alex_thunderstar (Feb 23, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> What character are you planning to use? I guess let's try a slice of life.


One of my bi female characters.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Feb 23, 2018)

I never used this one character I'll try her out I guess. Need to build her up.


----------



## Alex_thunderstar (Feb 23, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> I never used this one character I'll try her out I guess. Need to build her up.


Ok that's fine with me


----------



## SlyRiolu (Feb 23, 2018)

Do I make the first post or do you do? Also what's the setting?


----------



## Alex_thunderstar (Feb 23, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> Do I make the first post or do you do? Also what's the setting?


You can start and setting is Egyptian.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Feb 23, 2018)

Then it's historical fiction/fantasy?


----------



## Alex_thunderstar (Feb 23, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> Then it's historical fiction/fantasy?


Fantasy.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm too tired for this right now I'm sorry.


----------



## Alex_thunderstar (Feb 23, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> I'm too tired for this right now I'm sorry.


It's okay I am too. We'll pick this up at a later date.


----------

